# Cichlid ID help please



## Swish (Dec 13, 2019)

I've looked all over the web at cichlid charts and pics but wasn't able to find anything that I could match up. Could someone identify and also sex if that's possible from supplied photo.
Ta.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Salvini (_Trichromis salvini_
Appears to be male.


----------



## Swish (Dec 13, 2019)

Thanks heaps, he's certainly true to form, aggressive and territorial. Time for him to move on out.


----------

